# Heyy. =]



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello! I am Valerie and I own an Appendix QH mare, Ruby. We mainly do trail riding and used to do gymkhanas until we had a serious fall last year and she goes on and off with being lame. Although the good news is she hasn't been lame in about 2 months. =] We're trying a lot of new stuff though. 
I'm also on UHB, so I think some of you will know me from there. Maggie's the one who introduced me to this site. =] haha.


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey! this is Catie, a fellow UHBer  Its funny how we're all so desperate for our horsing community that we all seemed to find each other here. Sooo i already know of you and Ruby. but I'm just saying hi anyway!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello! 

Welcome to the Horse Forum!

Hope you have fun posting!


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Catie - haha yeah I know! I was desperate. lol

Mlk - Thanks!


This is Ruby - 









^ That's my signature from UHB but unfortunately it is too big for this board. :?


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Helloo Valerieee. =]


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

yaaaaay Valerie made it! 


and hi, of course


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Heyy guys!  And yupp. I made it!


----------

